# Scream Team Prosthetic



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Woo!! My prosthetic mask I bought from scream team came in today. It's their boaris selection. Now to think about how I want it


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait to see it applied with makeup.


----------



## MountainDemon (Aug 17, 2011)

Love that site!! I did the Nefarious mask last year..


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice job on nefarious...love the colors...good blend on the forehead and the contacts are awesome...we used similar ones on jinx last year...


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

looks so cool  loved the tree effect on the first one. how did you get the makeup. like what kind is it? just normal makeup from like Wal*Mart. or does it have to say "Perfect for Latex Prosthetic"


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

While the instructions do say you need to use certain kinds of make up I have found its not true - although you do have to be careful because I have heard some paints ect can eat through the appliance...you can use cheapo make up - I have used all kinds from the cheapest store bought stuff to more expensive brands like Mac - I do find that the better the make up the more smoothly it goes on and the better it blends...I have gotten my best results from mehron and kryolan - just started using nye and recently got an airbrush so I am experimenting with kett and skin illustrator airbrush make up...the two jinx pieces were done completely with the 8 color basic mehron paradise palette make up and two Mac brushes...I pre painted the appliances just so I could save time on the night of the party and I actually saved them...I was very careful in removing them....they still look the same almost a year later....just make sure you seal it after you apply the make up to the piece -


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

The result  gf did the makeup. Came out perfect


----------

